# First crack at engraving



## MikeD (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello all,
I bought a laser recently, and tried a scrimshaw style pen.
The material is Alternative Ivory. And before anyone asks....
Because I like goldfish, thats why.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 23, 2007)

That IS fantastic, bloody excellent infact! You are going to be inundated with engraving orders now, I hope you realise this![]


----------



## ashaw (Oct 23, 2007)

Mike
Very nice job.  You should do the same thing with an Emperor.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful engraving.  I don't care for pregnant pens, but the engraving is really nice.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 23, 2007)

Fantastic work, very nice!


----------



## csb333 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd say that you caught on fast! That looks excellent!- Chris


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 23, 2007)

Heck where's my fishing pole---------you did good


----------



## gwilki (Oct 23, 2007)

The biggest concern that I would have with your pen would be changing the water every day.

Beautiful work!


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 23, 2007)

That must be an expensive goldfish. How much did the engraver set you back?

Rmartin


----------



## MikeD (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. Maybe it was just beginers luck.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 23, 2007)

WWWOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!! Very impressive--you did a great job!!!


----------



## Charles (Oct 23, 2007)

Really a beautiful job. Are you open for orders??


----------



## CaptG (Oct 23, 2007)

Very, very nice.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 23, 2007)

Absoloutly amazing.


----------



## Radman (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks terrific. I'm not able to do such engravings with my Epilog as I don't have the rotary tool[]
[8D]


----------



## leehljp (Oct 23, 2007)

One of the WOW pens! GREAT work! Great!


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 23, 2007)

right nice!


----------



## Fred (Oct 24, 2007)

Michael... 1st) That is indeed a very nice pen. I believe the engraving fits it quite nicely. 2nd) Would you please share with us all as to what laser you used and what attachments were necessary to do this type of engraving and from where did you purchase the equipment? []


----------



## louisbry (Oct 24, 2007)

Very lovely pen.  I am anxious to hear more about how you did it.


----------



## MikeD (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone.
 I have a 45 watt Epilog Helix laser, but the part that makes it do-able is the rotary device. It allows you to engrave a cylinder. 
 I had been looking at lasers for quite a while, and as it turns out, the Epiog rep lives 5 minutes from my house, and his service guy lives 10 minutes in the other direction. That pretty much cinched it for me.
 I use Corel Draw to set up the engraving pattern. 
 The worst part(my opinion)is doing the color fill. Since the engraving is somewhat shallow, you tend to wipe the color out of the engraving, and if you wait until everything is dried, it gets nerve wracking because you are sure you won't get all of the excess off of the pen.
 Oh yeah, it also helps if you remember what pi is.


----------



## laserturner (Oct 24, 2007)

Great job Mike. Congrats on your new laser. I guess this means you won't be sending me your pens for engraving anymore!!!  I totally agree with you regarding the colorfill dilemma however it is much easier on the acrylics than the wood.


----------



## Fred (Oct 24, 2007)

"Pi" ... Pies are round, cornbread is square. That the Pi you talking about. BTW, hot cornbread and butter and honey is something else. Sorghum syrup is pretty danged good too!

Mike ... Thanks for the laser info. I keep telling myself that I need one and after seeing what all can be done with different projects I just may have to get me one soon. You seem to be living right since you have all the tech folks nearby. []


----------



## MikeD (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't give up hope Ken, when they come and reposess the laser, I'll be sending you my pens again.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 24, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha..I was thinking of the same possibilities.  

Pen looks great, I'm jealous of the laser, indeed, jealous!  I'm curious, how's the electric bill?  Does the laser surge up alot of power or does it use no less power than firing up the lathe?


----------



## ashaw (Oct 24, 2007)

Mike
As far as color fill.  I send all of my pens to Ken just as blanks.  Then I color fill I do not care if the paint is all over the place.  After I am happy with the color fill I put it back on the lathe and start MM around 8,000 to 12,000.  Leaves the color fill where it is supposed to but get rid of all of the excess paint.  Note you want to but a coat of wax on it before lasering.  That way it is even easier to get off.  Again nice job


----------

